# stock for a roma 240



## willow (Sep 9, 2006)

hey :wave:
I'm after suggestions for stock.
already residing.....6 corydora,5 phantoms, pair of rams.
1 goby,3 petricola cats,3 raphael cats.
it's a roma 240,running a fluvial 306,and 206.
thanks, look forward to what ya have to say :smile2:


----------



## aussieJJDude (Jun 9, 2012)

Im going to be boring... More corys or tetras?


----------



## willow (Sep 9, 2006)

i like the tetra idea...


----------



## Moleen (Nov 30, 2011)

I would get rid of at least 2 of those Raphaels if not all.....your tank is too small....how about a school of Bosemani Rainbows or some Dwarf Neon Rainbows....or a school os Pearl Gouramis.....


----------



## kitten_penang (Mar 26, 2008)

it's 55 gallon tank with a 45 +70 gallon rated filter system with 20 fishes. even after taking into consideration the tank could have substrate and deco . she can still add a few tetras without worrying about over stocking the tank


----------



## willow (Sep 9, 2006)

i got a few red phantom tetra and pearl gourami. i've not got any interest in anything else,
although having said that....i would like some shrimp.


----------



## kitten_penang (Mar 26, 2008)

the gurami might snack on it and have a snack on the go but yeah adding shrimp lie those cherry one will brighten up the tank even more plus it is part of the clean up crew. a few wont hurt


----------

